# College Football Experts Club (Join Up!)



## Silver Britches (Aug 23, 2013)

For you guys who enjoy making college football picks, join up here 2013 College Football Experts Club and let's see how you do this year. I've done it for one or two years now and it's fun. I've done pretty good, too.

C'mon and join up! I will be Silver Britches there too.

I've even created a GON FORUM BROTHERS League for you guys to join, if you wish. After you've joined up search for me (Silver Britches) or the name of the league (GON FORUM BROTHERS) and join.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

It won't take me thru the link


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2013)

Did you create an account first? After you have joined up, simply search for Leagues and you will find the GON FORUM BROTHERS League on the second page. Then just click Join.

Leagues are in alphabetical order, and our league is just below some sissy named league! 




Let me know if you need any further assistance.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Not yet.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

I have. Am Dawgfan01


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2013)

Cool!  Maybe more will join us, soon. Can't believe others haven't joined. 

Did you make your picks, yet? Not sure when the deadline is, but if I were you I'd make them soon if you haven't already.

Anyway, glad to have another Dawg in the League! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2013)

Another Dawg has joined us!  Glad to have you bruiserbuckgrower!  Be sure to make your picks, soon.

Good luck to all and...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Aug 24, 2013)

Got mine picked, should be pretty fun, I did one on espn last year


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Got mine picked, should be pretty fun, I did one on espn last year



Yeah, it is pretty fun to see how you stack up against thousands of others. Heck, who knows, might even win a great prize. Regardless, still fun to do. Just much easier to do there than going through all the trouble of doing so here on the forums.

Anyway, good luck to you!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2013)

You can also join other leagues if you wish. I joined an SEC league, too.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Haven't made any picks yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm holding out for a few more days to see if anyone wants to run the College Pick'ems in the Sports Forum again this year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm holding out for a few more days to see if anyone wants to run the College Pick'ems in the Sports Forum again this year.



Much easier there. All you do is check boxes next  to the teams you expect to win. You will also pick one score each week. Plus, you don't have to worry about keeping up with who won or lost like here. Simple and trouble free.

Be nice to have more guys from here join. Bammers, Gators, Canes, Gamecocks, Vols, Badgers, Seminoles, all are welcome! We're GON bros!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

made my picks


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2013)

Buck Roar said:


> made my picks



Awesome!

You will receive an automatic email each week as a reminder to make your picks. It will be fun.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

Yep. Good luck to you. I am not planning on doing good. Do you have to enter the scores.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 24, 2013)

Buck Roar said:


> Yep. Good luck to you. I am not planning on doing good. Do you have to enter the scores.



Yes, but only for one game each week. This is considered the tie breaker.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 24, 2013)

ok .That was the GA game for this week.


----------



## vowell462 (Aug 24, 2013)

I signed up and made my picks last night after reading this thread. Im still Vowell462!


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 24, 2013)

Signed up!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> I signed up and made my picks last night after reading this thread. Im still Vowell462!





Arrow3 said:


> Signed up!



Awesome! 

Good luck!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2013)

I tried but someone used brownceluse so I'll pass


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm in picks made


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 25, 2013)

In.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 25, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I tried but someone used brownceluse so I'll pass



 I thought you were serious, man! I seen the name, but it's spelled with recluse, and I thought, hmmmmmm, who could it be.

Glad you joined us bro! 



Muddyfoots said:


> In.



Heck yeah, the muddy man has joined us!  

For those yet to join, here's a short list of members, so far.



Having all you guys will just make it that much more enjoyable.

By the way, you all can invite who ever you wish to join us. Bring 'em on in!

Again, thanks guys and good luck! It will be fun!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 26, 2013)

Got our first 'Nole fan today!  Glad you joined us ChiefOsceola! 

We are up to 9 members as of this posting.

Have fun and good luck with those picks, ChiefOsceola. 



For those of you who are curious, here's how to Play.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 26, 2013)

Another dawg in the hunt!


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 26, 2013)

Add this Dawg as well, just joined!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 26, 2013)

Welcome peanutman04 and Palmetto! Glad y'all joined us! 

As of now, we're at 15 members! Not too shabby!  



Remember, you guys can get who ever else you want to join us. The more players we have, the better it will be!

Thanks, guys and Good luck! 

Oh, and...

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 26, 2013)

I see ya looking, Mathew6! Don't be scurd to join us!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> I see ya looking, Mathew6! Don't be scurd to join us!



Who do you think Roll Tide is.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 26, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Who do you think Roll Tide is.



I'll become a mod there and ban you twice.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> I'll become a mod there and ban you twice.



 Where you been Muddy, you ain't been round much lately.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 26, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Where you been Muddy, you ain't been round much lately.



Those who don't speak learn a lot...

I'm here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 26, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Who do you think Roll Tide is.



Well, if you would've used something like Dawg-Troll, I would've known right away who it was. 



Muddyfoots said:


> I'll become a mod there and ban you twice.





Speaking of which, I wonder if M6 has been shopping around for another site? Kinda gonna miss the ol' boy, Muddy. But, hey, they beat us up in the SEC championship game, then have the nerve to get on here and rub it in on us. They had to know it would lead to that ban hammer dropping at some point. Oh well, at least they were warned way ahead of time. 

Anyway, kickoff will be here soon, boys! I is red to go! 

Just for you M6...GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 26, 2013)

Quick! Somebody cue up some KC and the Sunshine band! Riprap is lurking!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 27, 2013)

Just joined....GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2013)

bam_bam said:


> Just joined....GO DAWGS!!!!



Awesome! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Aug 27, 2013)

im gonna give it a shot this year. Im a die hard Dawg fan. I usually just sit on the sidelines and read the sports forum but its time to get in on the action!

My user name is the same and my name is Jamie


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2013)

JCBANJO02 said:


> im gonna give it a shot this year. Im a die hard Dawg fan. I usually just sit on the sidelines and read the sports forum but its time to get in on the action!
> 
> My user name is the same and my name is Jamie



Glad you've joined us! Good luck with those picks! 

Browning Slayer has also joined us!  Glad you joined us, bro! Good luck!

I see shartedair (chadair) has also joined us!   Glad you joined us, bro! Good luck to you as well!

As of this posting, we're now at 22 members! Yeah, baby! 

Come and join us.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Browning Slayer has also joined us!  Glad you joined us, bro! Good luck!
> 
> :



Picks are made! Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

Come on rip join up


----------



## riprap (Aug 27, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Come on rip join up



ranger520. I was the other bad name.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2013)

riprap said:


> ranger520. I was the other bad name.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2013)

Glad you joined us, Rip!


----------



## chadair (Aug 27, 2013)

Jeff is gonna pay my $100 entry fee


----------



## Jason09 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 27, 2013)

Jason09 said:


> I'm in!



Awesome, Jason! Thanks for joining us and best of luck with your picks! 



chadair said:


> Jeff is gonna pay my $100 entry fee



You have it backwards! He said he would pay a $100 to delete you from the league!  

Gonna be fun, man! Can't wait to see how good you idjits will do!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 28, 2013)

Who ever the new guy/gal is that joined last night, welcome! 

As of now we're at 24 members. 



Where are the fans of other schools? Bama is being represented pretty good. Of course the Dawgs are too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow. That is a big group. Looks like we got a couple of Cajuns too.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 28, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Wow. That is a big group. Looks like we got a couple of Cajuns too.



Yeah, a nice size group for sure! Maybe we'll get more to join us soon. Would like to have everyone that wants to join do so before Saturday. This is when the contest starts and anyone joining afterwards will be at a disadvantage if they miss a week of picks, but they're certainly still welcome to join at any time. The more we have the better.


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 31, 2013)

How is everybody doing.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2013)

Buck Roar said:


> How is everybody doing.



You can log in and see. As of now, I am seeing myself in the lead, but I wouldn't worry much about it, there's a lot of season ahead of us and who finishes in the end is what counts. 







GO DAWGS!


----------



## chadair (Aug 31, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> You can log in and see. As of now, I am seeing myself in the lead, but I wouldn't worry much about it, there's a lot of season ahead of us and who finishes in the end is what counts.
> 
> 
> View attachment 748632
> ...


is anyone NOT in 1st place after the 1st 4 games??


----------



## Buck Roar (Aug 31, 2013)

I can't get on out league. Actually silver I am tied with you for the lead.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2013)

chadair said:


> is anyone NOT in 1st place after the 1st 4 games??





Buck Roar said:


> I can't get on out league. Actually silver I am tied with you for the lead.



Couldn't see the complete standings (at that time) I posted here due to an issue with their site yesterday. When I saw my overall rank of one, I thought I was in first by myself. I am terribly sorry for my error, guys! Would you guys like some bubble gum or skittles for the stress I may have caused! 

For those who haven't checked or not in the contest with us; here's the standings for this week.



Most everyone did very well! Congrats! 

How we finish at the end of the contest is all that matters, boys. 

Good luck!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

Not bad for week one.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow I surprised myself.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 1, 2013)

I fogot to hit submit picks when i went in to change some of them.


----------



## MadMallard (Sep 1, 2013)

First time I have joined in a league like this.  Going to be a lot of fun with the GON gang.  If anyone could get rid of my MadMallard account I will stay with my Rolltide48 I sent them an email but nothing.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2013)

MadMallard said:


> First time I have joined in a league like this.  Going to be a lot of fun with the GON gang.  If anyone could get rid of my MadMallard account I will stay with my Rolltide48 I sent them an email but nothing.



I just removed your MadMallard account from the league, bro.

Congrats, by the way! You did very well!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

Pretty sure I'll win this thing.


----------



## MadMallard (Sep 2, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> I just removed your MadMallard account from the league, bro.
> 
> Congrats, by the way! You did very well!



Thanks I think everybody will have a ball.  Great idea to do it on Athlon very easy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Pretty sure I'll win this thing.



You did very well, grasshopper! 



MadMallard said:


> Thanks I think everybody will have a ball.  Great idea to do it on Athlon very easy.



Thank you! Also, I just sent you an email telling you what I did before posting this and see you already know. Your account is still available, I just removed that one from the league.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

Picks made


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2013)

I need to be fired.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2013)

Just made my picks, too.

The records for most of the teams are showing as 0-0. Not sure what that's about.

Anyway, good luck, dudes! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2013)

Don't forget your picks..


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm in. As always, I just let ya'll get a jump to keep it fair!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 6, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm in. As always, I just let ya'll get a jump to keep it fair!!!!



Glad you joined us, bro!  Better late than never. 

By the way, just tell us who you picked last week and we'll add it to your record. 

We're at 26 players as of this posting. Remember, you guys are welcome to join at any time.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2013)

We have a week 2 winner!!! 18th over all in the 2nd week your very own brownceluse....


----------



## riprap (Sep 8, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> We have a week 2 winner!!! 18th over all in the 2nd week your very own brownceluse....




Sound like a bammer.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> We have a week 2 winner!!! 18th over all in the 2nd week your very own brownceluse....



Way to go, dude! 

I went 16-4, again. 32 -8 overall. Still got a long ways to go, though.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Sep 8, 2013)

is there an overall catergory or did you just add it up?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2013)

riprap said:


> is there an overall catergory or did you just add it up?



Rip, I guess you're talking about this.



It shows you your overall rank and W-L record when you log in. The overall rank represents the entire contest.

I am a member of 2 leagues. I am currently in 8th place in our league and 39th in the S.E.C league.



You will find your rank in our league on the home page. Same page that shows info in above screen shots. Just scroll down to see.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2013)

Texas and USCw let me down I should have known better than to pick them....


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Texas and USCw let me down I should have known better than to pick them....



Same here. Also Florida and Cincinnati were my other 2 losses. I'm okay with the Florida loss, though. 

Remember, we all can view each others weekly picks AFTER that weeks contest is over. Just click someones name to see who they picked. Just thought I'd mention this in case some of you didn't know.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Same here. Also Florida and Cincinnati were my other 2 losses. I'm okay with the Florida loss, though.
> 
> Remember, we all can view each others weekly picks AFTER that weeks contest is over. Just click someones name to see who they picked. Just thought I'd mention this in case some of you didn't know.



No I knew that why I posted the message in there about some of them boys picked Cakalacky and got a L...... I picked Miami they are loaded with talent. Had a good feeling. Any day the T U R D S lose is a good day!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> No I knew that why I posted the message in there about some of them boys picked Cakalacky and got a L...... I picked Miami they are loaded with talent. Had a good feeling. Any day the T U R D S lose is a good day!



Shhhhhhhhhhh! We're being watched by that dude with the Will Muschamp avatard.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhh! We're being watched by that dude with the Will Muschamp avatard.


----------



## riprap (Sep 8, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Rip, I guess you're talking about this.
> 
> View attachment 749770
> 
> ...



I see now. I thought I was last cause some guy named 6 (who was also the worst in the NWO) said I was last. I'll pass him in no time.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2013)

riprap said:


> I see now. I thought I was last cause some guy named 6 (who was also the worst in the NWO) said I was last. I'll pass him in no time.



Yeah, what a scrub he is!  14-6 is pathetic! He even picked against our Dawgs! Glad that came back to bite him in the rear!!!! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Sep 8, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, what a scrub he is!  14-6 is pathetic! He even picked against our Dawgs! Glad that came back to bite him in the rear!!!!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



I hate to say it, but I did too. That's the way it usually happens for me. That being said, roll tide all season.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2013)

riprap said:


> I hate to say it, but I did too. That's the way it usually happens for me. That being said, roll tide all season.



Whatever it takes.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2013)

riprap said:


> I hate to say it, but I did too. That's the way it usually happens for me. That being said, roll tide all season.





Well, you've learned your lesson, now. No more going against the Dawgs. 

I do like our chances to win out.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 9, 2013)

I see I'm #1, well, at least with the other 3 guys that just joined this past week.

I'm curious to see how many I can pass, that had an weekend ahead of me, by the end of the season.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 9, 2013)

I picked USCe over the Dawgs and I am glad they proved me wrong. I just was very confident in them after Clemson.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2013)

Picks a little tougher this week


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2013)

Did my picks last night. There were 3 or 4 I struggled with.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 10, 2013)

Tough week. I probably stunk it up pretty bad this week.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 10, 2013)

I won't be tied for 3rd after this weeks picks I'm moving down the list


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2013)

Friendly reminder to get those picks in before Saturday. 

I've went 16-4 the first 2 weeks, not feeling very confident this week. 

Good luck dudes!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2013)

Man I didnt do my picks!!!!! I just went in there and what games that have not played yet. Dang it man!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 14, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Man I didnt do my picks!!!!! I just went in there and what games that have not played yet. Dang it man!!!!!









    

I thought you were kidding! I see some other dude didn't make his picks neither. Dang shame! You can easily forget and this is why I try and post a reminder to everyone.

I am at 6-2 as of now. I knew this would be a tough week.

Hang in there, myself and others can still forget to do ours one day. It does happen.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 15, 2013)

15-5 for this week for me. I butsted into the top ten this week in standings.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 15, 2013)

I went 16-4 this week and 46-14 overall.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2013)

I've made my picks. You boys get on it and make yours too! Don't want to hear any more sad stories about forgetting to make them. 

I'll probably go undefeated this week. I feel very very confident.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2013)

Another week has past, and once again I go 16-4.

Congrats to ROLL TIDE and Creekbender for both going 19-1 this week.  

Don't get cocky, guys, we still have a long ways to go.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2013)

Which one did I miss.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2013)

A reminder to make those picks if ya haven't done so by now. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2013)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2013)

Man, a lot of you guys did very well this week on your pics. Congrats to Muddyfoots, Brownrecluse, iup, and Creekbender for going 19-1 this week. Way to go! 

Still enjoying the victory over LSU! I say it's great to be a Georgia Bulldog!

We have the straw hat wearing, banjo pickin', Teenysee Fowls up next! I'm sure Browning will have some NICE additions to his Tennessee hatred thread. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2013)

Man I'm kicking myself for missing that week of picks....


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2013)

Get those picks in! Mine are done and baking in the oven!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 4, 2013)

Last minute reminder to get those picks in if you haven't already done so. It's easy to put them off and forget. I won't drop any names, but you can ask the guy 2 posts above this one how easy it is to do so. 

Good luck, boys!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 12, 2013)

Ttt don't forget your picks


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 13, 2013)

Chadair, here's how to see our leagues overall standings up to this point.



Just click the drop down arrow and scroll to overall. Ta-da! 

You are currently in 8th place and I am currently in 11th place. Congrats to Rolltide48 for holding the top spot atm.

Good luck the rest of the way, guys. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## chadair (Oct 14, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> Chadair, here's how to see our leagues overall standings up to this point.
> 
> View attachment 755611
> 
> ...


thanks buddy


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2013)

i forgot to make my picks again.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 14, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> i forgot to make my picks again.....


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 14, 2013)

I went ahead and made my picks for this week while I was thinking about it. 

For my upset special of the week, I am picking Savannah State to knock off Oregon. You guys heard it here first.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 14, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


>



Busy Busy week. I worked 24 hours straight thurs into fri.....


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 22, 2013)

Do you know what time it is? That's right! It's time to make those picks, again! Get them in, get them in, get them in, get them in!

DO YO PICKS, YOU IDJITS!

This friendly automated reminder has been brought to you by Silver Britches. Now, carry on.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 27, 2013)

Week 9 Results

Congrats to the following for going 19-1 this week;

Dudley Do-Wrong
foxfire123 
iup
Madsnooker
Rolltide48

Way to go, guys! 

Not going to mention any names, but some of you had a terrible week. You guys might want to just stick to watching the games!     

I went 17-3 for this week. Overall my record is 137-43.



GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 3, 2013)

Congrats to the following for going 17-3 this week on the picks 

Dawgfan01
ranger520
Rolltide48
Muddyfoots

I went 17-3, myself. 

Here is the current top 10 standings for our league as of week 10. Don't get too comfortable Rolltide48, I'm coming for ya!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 11, 2013)

Week 11 Update!

You guys must have been drunk to let me finish on top for last week!  Please get drunk and make those picks for this week, too! 



Look out, I am in 8th place overall and making a push for the top spot! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2013)

*Week 14 Overall Standings*

Here are the overall standings for week 14 of our league. 



I guess these guys below said to heck with it! 


Anyway, we have one more week to go, guys. Don't forget to do those picks!


----------



## chadair (Dec 10, 2013)

congrats to Rolltide48  

and thanks Silver BrITCHES for gettin this up


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 11, 2013)

chadair said:


> congrats to Rolltide48
> 
> and thanks Silver BrITCHES for gettin this up



Thanks man, it's been fun! I think we'll still get to do some bowl picks, but can't remember if I did that last year by myself or not. We'll soon find out. If not then congrats to Rolltide48 for winning the first anual GON FORUM BROTHERS League. 

If it is over, then I'd like to thank all of you for playing this year and let's all plan to do it again next year. As soon as it comes open to do so, I'll start it up for us again. Maybe we can even get some more to join us next year. I really enjoy it, myself.

GON FORUM BROTHERS LEAGUE FINAL TOP 10 RESULTS



Anyway, congrats to all and keep an eye out for possible bowl picks to be made.

Happy Holidays my brothers!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 25, 2013)

I noticed this too late in the game this year but just went ahead and joined for next year..... I did not see the join option for gon league but I'm signed up and ready for 14'.... these are always a good time.


----------

